
Covid-19: A direct, raw, no-frills calculation - ColinWright
https://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/BackOfTheEnvelopeCOVID19.html?tc12hn
======
ColinWright
There are many, many, _many_ sophisticated models out there, with a gazillion
parameters you can tweak. This is a simplistic-but-revealing back-of-the-
envelope calculation.

The numbers are brutal. Actual number of cases are hidden by Governments, and
distorted by testing and lack of testing, but the number of deaths is usually
known.

This shows that the current number of infected and infectious people is about
10 thousand times the number of deaths.

Please, play with the figures.

